# Detailing insurance



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm looking into this given my intention to create my own detailing business. I note the Coversure sticky but would like to get opinions on not only Coversure but any other providers, good or bad.

Clearly, I'd like to be with a reputable and easy to use company so any personal recommendations would be great. What kind of premiums can I expect?

Thanks in advance

Regards

Chubbz


----------

